# Labor Day Dove Hunt



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Over Labor-Day weekend I went down South to camp with my family and get a little dove hunting in.

Unfortunately I only got one afternoon to go out and hunt, but I found some great things along the way. 

This year's hunt was rather challenging because the area I like to hunt doesnt usually have sunflowers, but for some reason this year's sunflower population exploded. With so many sunflowers in the area, it was hard to just single out small areas to work and I was forced to push large patches on my own and hope to kick up some birds along the way.

The difficult part was that the birds knew I was coming from a mile away and would kick up way out of range, so I just had to hope for the best and keep working. I decided to hunt a little more wash-ridden area in hopes of jumping a dove and maybe a jack or two. One unlucky dove jumped up nearly at my feet and before I knew it, little pieces of him were hanging from a bush. I guess I shouldnt be so quick to the shot  

All in all (including my hamburgerized dove) I ended up with 9 birds in about three hours. Not bad IMO

While hunting, I came across three separate indian storehouses which were really neat to see. Unfortunately some turd named Jim decided to carve his name into one of the ruins :evil: But the other two were in very obscure places that I would be surprised if more than a handful of people have ever seen. One even had fingerprints in the mortar from the indian who built it. 

Great fun!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

That's one hellofa shot there Bax*! Plucked, skined and pate'-ed all in one swing! :mrgreen: 

Glad you got into 'em and cool finds!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a great time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Bax, Reckon "Jim" was "Ol' Gabe"???


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

stillhuntin said:


> Bax, Reckon "Jim" was "Ol' Gabe"???


I dunno. But I was really disappointed that someone would have the audacity to carve their name into something like that. This is why no one ever shares neat places with anyone else, and this is why you and I struggle with finding that perfect place to visit in Utah. No one wants to share their favorite secret places for fear of someone defacing it :x


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good job Bax*! Glad you made it out and found those neat spots. Too bad JIM had to leave his mark.. :evil: I've seen similar places where JOE, BOB and BILL have left theirs....


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

great work and great pics!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Where's the glory shot with the birds lined up on the tailgate?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Chaser said:


> Where's the glory shot with the birds lined up on the tailgate?


I didnt even think about it until I had them all cleaned 

I was just so excited to eat them up!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Lucky dog


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > Where's the glory shot with the birds lined up on the tailgate?
> ...


 |-O-| |-O-|

Nice post Bax*, sounds like a great time !!


----------

